# Gears of wars is the best game ever released by Microsoft in console platform?



## Voldy (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey friend s last year alot of Pro. gamers , many game reviewers and magazine voted Gears of wars as the best game of year 2006-07 and also in best game ever released  by Microsoft in console game platform Do you agree with these statement ?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah......but halo 3 cud soon change that!


----------



## mustang (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes I Agree,Bcoz Gears of War is the latest shooter in the development of FPS's and it's very, very good at what it does. It has a short and somewhat easy single player that is best played on the higher difficulty settings. But where the game really shines is multiplayer. It looks great, the pace is frantic, and it's a whole lot of fun. It's really a great game.


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

dude trust me if u played the game GoW its lame,real real real lame, only the online play is fun but we wud need high speed nets cuz of the unreal 3 engines, which, many of us cant afford


----------

